# Be Quiet Silent Loop 240 Bios



## Tengri86 (28. April 2018)

Hallo Leute


Die Pumpe muss doch 2200 RPM -+ laufen (12v) oder  ?

Ich habe sie an CPU OPT angeschlossen und  in Bios auf Fullspeed eingestellt,
sind aber nur  maximal1500 RPM...bei manuell einstellen Pmw wert etc. hat auch nicht viel gebracht.





Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5


----------



## 0ldN3rd (28. April 2018)

Das kann ggf. ein Auslesefehler sein.
Es kann aber genauso gut ein Bug im Bios sein, dass bei "Full Speed" leider keine 12V rauskommen.

Meine Empfehlung wäre daher einen Adapter kaufen,... Molex-Lüfter12V... und dann direkt ans Netzteil anschließen. Dann bistz du die Sorge los.
Habe meine SL280 auch direkt ans NT angeschlossen. Habe dann zwar keine Ausfallüberwachung, aber dafür habe ich im BIOS eingestellt, dass eine Warnung kommt wenn die CPU70°C erreicht. Wie die dann allerdings aussieht, keine Ahnung. Generell sollte die CPU durch die Temperatur keinen Schaden nehmen, da alle halbwegs aktuellen CPU automatisch runterregeln und letztendlich abschalten, wenn sie zu heiß werden. (Lasse mich da aber eines besseren belehren wenn es nicht so sein sollte).

Also kurzum: Pumpe ans Netzteil und fertig....


----------



## Tengri86 (28. April 2018)

Also mit dem Temp habe ich keine Probleme.

Habe unter Last 53 bis 58 Grad 


Wen ich zuhause bin...will ich noch was ausprobieren und wen das nicht klappt,
Muss ich wohl ein  Adapter kaufen 

Gruß


----------



## 0ldN3rd (28. April 2018)

Ja, auf die Temp wird das Thema erstmal wenig Auswirkung zeigen, aber auf die Lebenserwartung der Pumpe... die ist da wohl ein kleines Sensibelchen...  Daher wollte ich da auch kein Risiko eingehen... Das teure beim Adapter werden wahrscheinlich die Versandkosten sein...  
Was du ggf. noch schauen kannst:
Ob dein MoBo eine Einstellung bietet, wie der Lüfter/Pumpe geregelt wird. Bei meinem Board gibts "Auto/Spannung/PWM" zur Auswahl. Da kannst du mal versuchen ob sich was ändert, wenn du das umstellst. Ich verzweifel allerdings auch gerade dabei, die Lüfter am Board zu regeln... und daher meine Erkenntnis, dass ich die Pumpe dem Board nicht anvertraue. Da scheinen mir manchmal einige Dinge und das Lüfterverhalten "komisch" und unplausibel....


----------



## hanfi104 (28. April 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Also mit dem Temp habe ich keine Probleme.
> 
> Habe unter Last 53 bis 58 Grad
> 
> ...


Solange die Temps passen, mach dir nichts draus. Ich habe meine Pumpe auf 1100 RPM gedrosselt, damit sie ruhe gibt. Die Temps sind bestens.
Wobei BQ angibt, die Pumpe nicht mit PWM zu drosseln, macht bei mir seit über einem Jahr keine Probleme.


----------



## EyRaptor (28. April 2018)

Die Pumpe soll meines wissens überhaupt nicht gedrosselt werden.
Also weder über pwm oder spannung


----------



## 0ldN3rd (28. April 2018)

Ja, es gibt durchaus Pumpen, die das nicht vertragen und dadurch dann auf der Welle o.ä. fressen. Hab ich meinem letzten Job mal eine Pumpe für 3K€ geschrottet, weil irgendso ein Esel mir gesagt hat, dass der Pumpendruck über die Drehzahl geregelt werden soll... Hab ich keinen Schmerz mit...  paar Parameter im Antrieb verstellt... und Schwups.. geregelt... 4 Tage Später kurzes scheußliches quietsch-Geräusch... bisschen Gestank.... Pumpe fest.... Da ich aber nur Software-Muckel... Kein Anschiss für mich 

Also wäre ich da vorsichtig mit Drehzahl an der Pumpe reduzieren...  Ich höre in meinem Gehäuse alles... aber nicht die Pumpe der SL280...  also, warum was riskieren..?? Geht mal öfters in die Disco.. oder sucht euch nen Job aufm Flugplatz.... dann wird der PC automatisch silent....


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2018)

Hol dir mal den 12 Volt Adapter. 
Kann ja nicht sein, dass bei dir die Dinger immer reihenweise in den Eimer gehen. Muss ja ein grund haben.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. April 2018)

Ich habe mir mal ein paar YouTube Videos zu dem Board angeschaut und habe gesehen dass man den cpu_opt Anschluss von pwm auf vcc umstellen kann. 
Die Pumpe kann mit pwm nichts anfangen.
Außerdem kann man da Werte noch prozentual vor einstellen. Default war dort 75% vom maximal Wert zu sehen. 
Das wären doch dann deine 1500 von 2200, wenn man nicht zu kleinlich rechnet.
Da stimmt also eine Einstellung im BIOS nicht.... Wenn ich das alles so sehe...


----------



## Narbennarr (30. April 2018)

Naja wenn der Anschluss auf PWM steht, bekommt die Pumpe aber garantiert 12V


----------



## 0ldN3rd (30. April 2018)

Ja, normalerweise würde ich dir Recht geben, aber ich bin über folgendes gestolpert(siehe Bild), muss aber ehrlicherweise auch gestehen, dass ich erstmal das 0,75% da nicht recht verstehe... Aber 1500 ist halt recht nah an 0,75 von ~2200.... Wenn man berücksichtigt, dass das ja alles keine Präzisionsmesserei ist...

Ich fürchte halt, dass da im Bios vom Fred-Starter was nicht korrekt ist... eingestellt....verstellt... kein Plan...


----------



## Tengri86 (30. April 2018)

Mein Bios sieht nicht so aus und ich kann nichts in Prozent einstellen 


In 3 Tagen kommt mein Adapter dann mal gucken


----------



## Tengri86 (30. April 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## Tigertechnik (30. April 2018)

mal einen anderen mainboard anschluss getestet ?  desweiteren müsstest du nähe cpu sockel 2 lüfteranschlüsse haben. Einen kann man steuern, der andere ist fest auf 12v. (Für Pumpen gedacht.)  so ist es zumindest bei meinem  gigabyte z87x irgentwas


PS: ich lasse die Pumpe meiner AIO statt mit 2300 nur noch mit 1100 rpm laufen. Probleme gibt es keine, dafür ist es leise!


----------



## Tengri86 (30. April 2018)

Tigertechnik schrieb:


> mal einen anderen mainboard anschluss getestet ?  desweiteren müsstest du nähe cpu sockel 2 lüfteranschlüsse haben. Einen kann man steuern, der andere ist fest auf 12v. (Für Pumpen gedacht.)  so ist es zumindest bei meinem  gigabyte z87x irgentwas
> 
> 
> PS: ich lasse die Pumpe meiner AIO statt mit 2300 nur noch mit 1100 rpm laufen. Probleme gibt es keine, dafür ist es leise!



Die CPU Opt anschluss ist für Pumpe gedacht(hab die auch angeschloßen) kommt nur 1500RPM


aber wie gesagt..in paar tagen kommt mein Adapter..dann mal sehen ob er die 2200 rpm macht oder nicht


----------



## 0ldN3rd (30. April 2018)

Naja, mit dem Adapter siehst du dann nix... da haste 12V und fertig... da geht kein Tachoimpuls mehr aufs Board....


----------



## Tengri86 (30. April 2018)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Naja, mit dem Adapter siehst du dann nix... da haste 12V und fertig... da geht kein Tachoimpuls mehr aufs Board....



Buhh


----------



## Tigertechnik (1. Mai 2018)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Naja, mit dem Adapter siehst du dann nix... da haste 12V und fertig... da geht kein Tachoimpuls mehr aufs Board....



Die gibt, gab es aber auch mit rücklauf auslese kabel


----------

